# New Guy from Edinburgh area



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys, My names Graeme.

I am 24 years old, and live in a town called Musselburgh, just outside Edinburgh.

I'm completely new to body building.

I've done my research and written up a plan to keep me on the right track, thought I would sign up to this site so I can get advice and get involved in the community side of body building.

So any advice would be appreciated and listened to.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Welcome mate


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Train hard and eat big then watch yourself grow bro!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

From Edinburgh I recommend :ban:

Just joking

Welcome from the best side of scotland, west side.....


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome mate, plenty of good threads on here to have a read up on :thumb:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome:thumb:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum could be the best decision that you made this year

Ducky699


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome dude  need more Scots here to outdo these Jordies :lol:


----------



## davecurrie (Jun 8, 2012)

My home town!! Welcome along!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome youve made the right decision :thumb:


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

davecurrie said:


> My home town!! Welcome along!!


You from musselburgh? I have family here with the second name Currie haha.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone know of any gyms in Edinburgh that aren't full of meat heads. Maybe a few mature guys who could give advice?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome along, I'm no far away from you lol, I'm Livingston. Always working in Edinburger !


----------



## daptone (Jun 19, 2011)

GraemeK88 said:


> Anyone know of any gyms in Edinburgh that aren't full of meat heads. Maybe a few mature guys who could give advice?


Just seen this. Meadowmill in Prestonpans is your best bet given your location and description.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## thebhoy (Dec 12, 2012)

welcome mate


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

daptone said:


> Just seen this. Meadowmill in Prestonpans is your best bet given your location and description.


Thanks mate that's like 2 minutes from me.


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

daptone said:


> Just seen this. Meadowmill in Prestonpans is your best bet given your location and description.


Thanks mate that's like 2 minutes from me.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

amurphy said:


> From Edinburgh I recommend :ban:
> 
> Just joking
> 
> Welcome from the best side of scotland, west side.....


Didn't realise there was a good side..... :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

GraemeK88 said:


> Hi guys, My names Graeme.
> 
> I am 24 years old, and live in a town called Musselburgh, just outside Edinburgh.
> 
> ...


Welcome 

Ah from Edinburgh, the city currently crumbling our nations finances with the stupid trams idea... :lol:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome mate,

where are you training/gonna be training about?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate. Hope you have your passport ready!!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Welcome
> 
> Ah from Edinburgh, *the city currently crumbling our nations finances with the stupid trams idea...* :lol:


^ This bit I do agree with ^, complete waste of money


----------



## Seany (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that you Gummie? haha

Yeah Meadowmill is the best gym in this side of town since being refurbed!

Might see you there.


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Seany said:


> Is that you Gummie? haha
> 
> Yeah Meadowmill is the best gym in this side of town since being refurbed!
> 
> Might see you there.


Haha yeah it is Chis, about to start training tonight/tomorrow as I've been busy with work and my baby boy. Plus 2 bad batches of bronchitis


----------



## GraemeK88 (Jan 25, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Welcome mate,
> 
> where are you training/gonna be training about?


Not sure yet mate, as I said in my previous post I've been quite ill the last 2 months so still looking for a good gym. Be more than likely meadowmill


----------

